# 2015 Trek Domane 4.3 Compact Max Tire Size?



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

I have this stock bike with 25's on it and was wondering if I can put 28's on it? I cant seem to find any info if they will fit or not?

Thanks

2015 Domane 4.3 Compact - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I got an idea, measure the bike you got!


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

shanabit said:


> I have this stock bike with 25's on it and was wondering if I can put 28's on it? I cant seem to find any info if they will fit or not?
> 
> Thanks


My 2015 Domane 2.3 came with stock 25c tires. I now run 28c on the rear and 32c on the front. The rear brake caliper and caliper frame attachment on the frame create clearance barrier and thereby limiting the rear tire to a max of 28c on my bike. The inability to mount a 32c on the rear is the only thing I don't like about my bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

duriel said:


> I got an idea, measure the bike you got!


^This^ How hard can it be to take a look and see if you've got a couple mm's all the way round your current 25mm tires?


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

GlobalGuy said:


> My 2015 Domane 2.3 came with stock 25c tires. I now run 28c on the rear and 32c on the front. The rear brake caliper and caliper frame attachment on the frame create clearance barrier and thereby limiting the rear tire to a max of 28c on my bike. The inability to mount a 32c on the rear is the only thing I don't like about my bike.


THanks man


----------

